# Mp40 Wet Side Issue.



## Bugstyvy (Aug 15, 2016)

Anyone have any idea what's going on here? I'm getting red/green flashing. This is the back of the wet side.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

It's screwed. Had the exact same issue and damage. You need a new wet side. Send me a pm and I'll give you contact if you want


----------



## Bugstyvy (Aug 15, 2016)

Any idea what causes it?


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Not sure. I think Something came loose and over time warpped and and damaged everything. I tried pulling It apart and fixing it and no luck. The new wet sides seem to be built better


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Red/green flashing for me was the controller shot and needed a new one.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------

